# Endlich geschafft, meine neue Homepage



## wonti (21. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,
nach dem ich mich über ein Jahr damit gequält habe meine Homepage zu überarbeiten, habe ich es heute endlich geschafft. Viel Spaß beim durchstöbern.
www.wonti.de

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dr.J (21. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Endlich geschafft, meine neue Homepage*

Hallo Uwe,

sehr schön geworden. Gefällt mir.


----------



## Dodi (21. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Endlich geschafft, meine neue Homepage*

Hallo Uwe!

Gelungene Homepage! 

Sehr gut und informativ.


----------



## herbi (21. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Endlich geschafft, meine neue Homepage*

Servus Uwe,

habe mit Begeisterung deine neue HP angesehen und finde das sie sehr gelungen ist...!


----------



## geecebird (21. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Endlich geschafft, meine neue Homepage*

Glückwunsch, das Design gefällt mir richtig gut. Sehr interessant finde ich auch die Anzeige der Wasserwerte ;o)


----------



## Thorsten (21. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Endlich geschafft, meine neue Homepage*

Hi Uwe,

schließe mich an, sieht gut aus das Teil.


----------



## Joachim (21. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Endlich geschafft, meine neue Homepage*

Hallo Uwe,

schick, schick 

Aber sag mal, wer ist eigentlich für das Design, speziell die große Grafik, zuständig? Gefällt mir nämlich außerordentlich! Irgendwie so nach Comic-Style ... 

Übrigens ist "Oldtimerfreund" auch Modellbauer ...  aber psssst


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Endlich geschafft, meine neue Homepage*

hallo uwe
toll deine page
aber eins würde mich schon noch interessieren= der Sauerstoffreaktor  
kannst du es mal genauer beschreiben wie er funktioniert und wie du ihn gebaut hast?
würde mich brennend interessieren.:beeten :beeten 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## wonti (21. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Endlich geschafft, meine neue Homepage*

Hallo und danke für euer Lob.
@jürgen und heike der Sauerstoffreaktor ist im Großen und Ganzen ein Nachbau von der Firma Oxitube.
Funktionsweise ist folgende:
Bei Sauerstoffbedarf im Teich wird Wasser in den Reaktor gepumpt, dieser ist mit reinem Sauerstoff befüllt. Der Sauerstoff wird mit einem Sauerstoffkonzentrator erzeugt und die Befüllug und der Sauerstoffkonzentrator wird automatisch über eine kleine Steuerung geregelt. Die Zumischung in das Wasser geht über eine Venturidüse, was nicht gelöst wird, sammelt sich in dem oberen Gasraum und wird erneut zugemischt. Es wird also kein Sauerstoff unnütz verschleudert. Mit der Zeit wird der Sauerstoff weniger und bei einem bestimmten Stand wird der Reaktor wieder befüllt.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Martin a. B. (21. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Endlich geschafft, meine neue Homepage*

Hi Uwe

Auch von mir großes Kompliment  für deine sehr gelungene Homepage und auch ganz besonders für deine tollen Dokumentationen. (Das CNC-Teil ist der Hammer! )
Und auch die gelungenen Egebnisse 

Aber auch ich hätte ne Frage zur Teichanlage: Hast du das Porphyr-pflaster mit Sand oder Mörtel ausgefugt?

gruß

Martin


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Endlich geschafft, meine neue Homepage*

Klasse Homepage, Hut ab. Tolle Arbeit und sehr Informativ.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## wonti (21. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Endlich geschafft, meine neue Homepage*

Hallo Martinf,
die Fugen habe ich mit Trasszement ausgefugt.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Ping (22. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Endlich geschafft, meine neue Homepage*

Hallo Wonti

Erstmal vorweg Super Page.Super beschrieben der Teichbau.
Wohnst du eigentlich weit weg?Würde gerne von deinen Erfahrungen bei meiner Teichvergrößerung profetieren.Mach weiter sound Frohes Fest.

Gruß Tobi

PS Deine Seite ist bei mir in den Favorieten gespeichert das soll was Heißen.


----------



## wonti (22. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Endlich geschafft, meine neue Homepage*

Hallo Tobi,
wenn ich deine und meine Postleitzahl sehe, dann sind da jede Menge km zwischen.

Gruß Uwe


----------

